
Luther's Theses and the Role of the Printing Press [audio] - brudgers
https://www.newberry.org/95-theses-you-wont-believe-what-32-is
======
RmDen
Make sure to check out Dan Carlin's Prophets of Doom
[http://www.dancarlin.com/product/hardcore-
history-48-prophet...](http://www.dancarlin.com/product/hardcore-
history-48-prophets-of-doom/) after you are done with this one.....

------
dredmorbius
This is from the Newberry Library, in Chicago, a premier private research
library.

Show Notes

1:58 – Luther’s original goals for the 95 Theses.

4:10 – Today, the 95 Theses look a lot like the sixteenth-century version of a
listicle. Was this a common form for presenting theological arguments in those
days?

7:07 – A reading of thesis #32.

9:16 – At what point did Luther realize just how revolutionary the 95 Theses
were?

11:37 – Print spreads Luther’s ideas much farther than he ever imagined
possible.

13:38 – Rome’s response to the 95 Theses.

15:37 – Luther harnesses the power of print to win public opinion and make
theological debates accessible to a larger audience.

19:12 – The synergy between the medium (print) and the message (direct access
to the Bible).

23:18 – Luther’s regrets after empowering people to read the Bible and giving
them a model for sharing their ideas with the world.

------
baldfat
I absolutely love Luther but today's evangelical church would mostly hate him.

My favorite thing was the book covers of his books and pamphlets. One had the
Pope blowing a trumpet with his flatulence with his bare butt cheeks.

~~~
danjc
They'd hate him because of his eccentricities or because they've long since
departed from sola scriptura?

~~~
Mediterraneo10
> or because they've long since departed from sola scriptura?

Lutheranism isn't a sola scriptura faith. While Luther did often argue against
Rome on biblical grounds, Lutheranism has always accepted a vague concept of
"tradition" alongside Scripture just like Anglicanism or Orthodoxy.

~~~
danjc
I'm not deeply familiar with Lutheranism but this [1] seems to contradict what
you're suggesting. Also, sola scriptura doesn't negate creeds & confessions,
etc but rather affirms the supreme authority of scripture.

This is in contrast to Roman Catholicism which affirms tradition as of higher
authority.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sola_scriptura#Characteristi...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sola_scriptura#Characteristics_in_Lutheranism)

